# CA Finish Process-Problems again



## wizical (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

So I was doing my CA finish and I ran into a problem, something i havent seen before.  I was hoping to get some answers from the experts

MY Process

I use Blue paper towels

MM to 12000,

2 coats of thin CA glue(BLO in between Coats)

2 coats of med CA glue(BLO in between Coats)

MM again till 12000

So the problem I ran into is i notice small swirl marks after the first coat of Med CA Glue.  I tried MM to get rid of the problem, but it backfired and didnt work.  is there anyway to fix the problem.  thanks for the comments


----------



## Monty (Oct 31, 2008)

Are the swirl marks scratches or built-up CA?


----------



## Dario (Oct 31, 2008)

The earlier coats may had some "ridges" that your next coat didn't fill that will look like sanding scratches but may actually be trapped air.  If so, only means to correct it is to sand the CA back then re-coat.


----------



## wizical (Oct 31, 2008)

So I might just sand after every coat 600 sandpaper, then reapply the next coat? 

I after the thin CA coats, I never notice any scratches at all


----------



## musky (Oct 31, 2008)

I was trying a finishing method close to the method you are using.  I was having problem after problem and posted a question on here.  Someone advised me to try DJ's method.  I can't remember if the video is on here or another site. I am at work and don't have time to search for it.  Dj's method was by far the easiest and best mehtod for me. I have not used another method since.  Try it and see how you like it.


----------



## wizical (Oct 31, 2008)

do you have the link so i can look up his method???


----------



## musky (Oct 31, 2008)

wizical said:


> do you have the link so i can look up his method???


 

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=71268

you have to login or register and login to watch the video.  I don't have a dead center, so I just do this method on the mandrel.. Hope this helps, it really helped me.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 31, 2008)

You could also try as scratch remover such as Novus or many of the other procucts that are designed to remove scratches from plastic.

Mike


----------



## wizical (Oct 31, 2008)

thanks....i started watching the video, you cannot understand a word he is saying.  but it seems whatever he is doing is actually working


----------



## jrc (Nov 2, 2008)

I put on two coats of each, thin, med and thick. Sand out the ridges at the end.  I have made over 10,000 pens and have never sanded between coats.


----------



## markgum (Nov 2, 2008)

musky said:


> http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=71268
> 
> you have to login or register and login to watch the video. I don't have a dead center, so I just do this method on the mandrel.. Hope this helps, it really helped me.


 

very simple way to do it.  His accent makes it fun to watch.


----------



## Tree Frog (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm now using the DJ method and am extremely happy with the result.  I only use thin CA, the fast setting kind from hobby shops.  I dont sand between coats.  After complete application, I make sure I sand out any ripples with the first MM pad (1500) Sanding along the blank after normal lathe running sanding helps flatten any peaks left from the running lathe. I sand along the blank with the first 3 grits, then just sand with the lathe running for the next six grits, always going on to 12000.  The shine normally only starts to come around 4000 and then improves.  I've done the polishing with Rustins after finishing with the MM but it hasn't improved the shine at all, so I've left that step off now.  The CA I'm using is labelled Hot Flash, made by NHP Co, Lowell MA.  It comes in a 2oz bottle which enabled me to do 19 pens.  The bottles is labeled as 1 Second drying, but this is a little optimistic, more like 5 secs. But you have to be quick with the wiping and getting the towel off your gloves before the glue on the towel sets, or the heat from the chemical reation burns your fingure. And that doesn't make the next application any easier.  Being quick drying, I hardly use any accelerator.  A couple of times I have sanded through the CA.  I've just made sure the wood is perfectly dry in the sand through spot, then started the CA application again. The end result is great with the original coats and new coats melding well, without leaving any sign of the sandthrough.  
Well thats my story on CA so far, hope its useful, rather than adding confusion

Greg


----------

